
Ride sharing tipping point vs. public transportation - akman
I just took my first ride this morning where Uber(Pool) was cheaper than public transportation.  I live in the SF Bay area, and I just spent less than 50% of a 1-way Caltrain ticket (same zone) using Uber Pool.  This is for door-to-door service.  I don&#x27;t see how Caltrain&#x2F;Bart&#x2F;bus&#x2F;etc. can compete with this pricing and convenience.<p>Anyone else experiencing the same in other areas?
======
SilasX
Wait, what? Caltrain single-zone one-way with clipper is $3.75 [1], so that
would mean your UberPool ride was less than $2. I've never seen that (after
the promotions anyway).

The numbers might be close if you brought a second person with you, since
you'd have to compare against two tickets vs UberPool + $1, but you say "a
1-way ticket".

[1] $3.20 with Clipper Card, but I'm erring on the side of making the numbers
favorable to your claim.
[http://www.caltrain.com/Fares/farechart.html](http://www.caltrain.com/Fares/farechart.html)

------
stephenr
I know it's the name they give themselves, but please don't refer to Uber/etc
as "ride sharing".

They're a private taxi service. The driver didn't just happen to be outside
your house and going where you wanted to go, s/he came to your house and
picked you up and took you where you wanted to go, for money.

